# Hi From Ohio!



## Hordfest (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello everybody,

My name is Brandon, I'm 22 and from Northwest Ohio.  Currently I'm living in Bowling Green where I study History and Political Science.  I'm new to martial arts, but it really interests me.  I had my first introductory lesson tonight in Shuri-Ryu karate and it was awesome, I'm hooked!  My first regular lesson is tomorrow and I'm really pumped to be embarking on what will hopefully be a long and rewarding journey.  

I'm excited about discussing martial arts with everybody, and even in the few posts I've made, the responses have made it clear that this forum is full of great people! 

I look forward to meeting you all!  

Brandon


----------



## Carol (Nov 14, 2011)

Fantastic!  Great to see someone else discover the addiction 

Welcome aboard, glad to have you with us. :asian:


----------



## seasoned (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome, Brandon.........


----------



## MAist25 (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum dude, another history student here as well!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 15, 2011)

1: Good Optimism.
2: Good Enthusiasm, to immediately seek out a Discussion Board.
3: Youve picked a System with some interesting Sparring Styles.
4: Good Luck on the Forum.
5: Good Luck with Your Training!

Now just dont drop out when You Faceplant into the Wall known as "Getting Better at things in such a way that suddenly everything You do Looks and Feels Poor from Your Perspective when it actually isnt" in about 6 Months


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to MT Brandon.  Good to have another Buckeye in our midst.. .


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  Glad you are enjoying your new studies.


----------



## Hordfest (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you everybody for the kinds words!  I start my first actual lesson in 45 minutes, I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Buka (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Brandon. Hope you had a great class.


----------



## Hordfest (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

As promised I figured I'd tell you all how my first class went:

So I get there about 30 minutes early as I still needed to get my Gi, which was provided through the dojo, all sorts of thoughts running through my mind about how much I'm going to be bad, what people will think, etc.  Then I get my Gi, and after I finally get it on (initially put my pants on backwards but fortunately fixed it before class started on my own) and then proceeded into learning to tie my belt which was simple enough.  Then into the lesson itself. We started with conditioning (Ug!)  Fifteen minutes later I was beat, sweating like crazy, legs extremely tired, and it was GREAT!  One exercise we did was where we kneeled with the back knee a fist away from the ground and had to take kneeling steps without letting our upper body rise at all, and after each step we had to hold the position for what seemed like hours but was really just a few seconds.  I can't remember what it was called.  By the end of it by upper leg muscles were practically giving out each step.  But, good news is, I kept up with the other white belts who had been there for a while at least so that was encouraging!

After that, we went into studying the first five Ippons in my system which was really interesting, and I did reasonably well for my first class I think, although I definitely screwed up a lot.  I did much better practicing later after class though and am excited to get another go at them in class.

Lastly, we learned and practiced learning a kick, it was kind of an 180 degree turn snap kick to the solar plexus, I think they called it a round kick, and I'm not afraid to say that I was awful at it.  Kicking above the groin level is definitely something that is going to take a while for me to get better at due to my incredible lack of flexibility.

All in all though, it was a lot of fun, and I'm excited to get back!  I even went online to find out a good way to store my Gi and discovered a traditional folding method which I will definitely keep up on after each lesson.  WHEW, what a day.


----------



## David43515 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Brandon!! I`m from Delta, about 30 minutes west of you. I`ll be moving back to Ohio in the Spring. You`ll have to tell me where that school is. The Isshinryu teacher i used to have moved out of state.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome mate, you picked a fine forum to join .


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hordfest said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As promised I figured I'd tell you all how my first class went:
> 
> ...



Sounds like you had a lot of fun.  The first class is always the hardest.  Keep plugging away and enjoy the journey.


----------



## wingchunner (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome Brandon.  I'm in Wooster:  about 60 miles south of Cleveland.  Let me know if you're down around here.  You can join in our classes for free if you're interested!
I started out in karate.  I took an aikido and acupressure seminar in the Bowling Green area.

Best wishes!

Marty


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome Brandon, 

Where do you go to school in Ohio?
Martial Talk is full of friendly people, 
I have benefited from my journey in Martial Arts 
and I hope you do to! 
If you like history the martial arts has a fun history 
to follow and is being made day to day.




Hordfest said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> My name is Brandon, I'm 22 and from Northwest Ohio.  Currently I'm living in Bowling Green where I study History and Political Science.  I'm new to martial arts, but it really interests me.  I had my first introductory lesson tonight in Shuri-Ryu karate and it was awesome, I'm hooked!  My first regular lesson is tomorrow and I'm really pumped to be embarking on what will hopefully be a long and rewarding journey.
> 
> ...


----------

